# coque externe de l'écran de l'ibook fissuré



## jedimaster (23 Juin 2006)

bonjour! je viens de m'apercevoir ce matin en nettoyant mon ibook que la coque blanche au niveau de l'écran est fissuré à deux endroits sur environ 7 ou 8 cm. Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de remédier à ce problème en changeant juste la coque externe blanche et non l'écran (qui fonctionne toujours) dans sa totalité?

merci d'avance?


----------



## pim (23 Juin 2006)

C'est cette pièce là que tu veux changer (appelée "iBook G3 or G4 12" Rear Display Bezel (Opaque white)", littéralement arrière de l'écran blanc opaque) :

Cliquer pour voir l'image ?

La pièce en elle-même n'est pas trop coûteuse, 49 , mais son remplacement est très difficile.

La pièce en vente sur le site américain iFixit


----------



## jedimaster (23 Juin 2006)

c'est exactement cette pièce la! par contre je ne vois pas le mode d'emploi pour le remplacer!


----------



## pim (23 Juin 2006)

Tous les guides de remplacement propos&#233; par ce site pour l'iBook sont l&#224; :

Guides de d&#233;montage iBook G4 12"

Ils ne proposent visiblement que le mode d'emploi pour changer l'&#233;cran en entier. Il faut chercher d'autres r&#233;f&#233;rences, par exemple chez Apple, si je trouve je reviens...


----------



## Seaborgium (23 Juin 2006)

Si tu veux je peux te vendre la mienne de coque blanche. 
Mon ibook est mort alors je dilapide les pièces détachées  Déjà 150 euros d'écoulé sur ebay...

Ya beaucoup de petites rayures dessus, invisible en utilisation normale, elles apparaissent quand on incline l'ordi sous une sources de lumière


----------

